# Kettle question



## Buckeye02 (Apr 16, 2021)

Was wanting to get some input on the SNS for the 26". Have read that the 22" works fine in the 26". And that there isn't much of a difference in the amount of charcoal one holds vs the other. I don't have the XL SNS to compare to the one for the 22". So was wanting to see your thoughts on this? Thanks!


----------



## BandCollector (Apr 17, 2021)

What's an SNS?


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 17, 2021)

Slow N Sear


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2021)

I hear it works fine . Same thing just a bit smaller . I don't use one myself . I go with the snake method in mine . I know guys swear by the SnS . Do you have a 26 and the smaller SnS , or are you looking to buy ?


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 17, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I hear it works fine . Same thing just a bit smaller . I don't use one myself . I go with the snake method in mine . I know guys swear by the SnS . Do you have a 26 and the smaller SnS , or are you looking to buy ?


I have the 26" and the smaller SNS.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> I have the 26" and the smaller SNS.


Get cookin ! Lol .  Work just fine in my opinion .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2021)

If you get time , post a pic of the SnS in the 26 .


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 17, 2021)

Where the paper towels are are where the charcoal would be


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2021)

Ok . I was wondering what the sns looked like in there size wise . No biggie .


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 17, 2021)

Looks good, I'm thinking of dumping my offset SQ36 in favor of a 26. RAY


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 17, 2021)

That kettle looks so new, I reckon it still has puppy breath.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks good, I'm thinking of dumping my offset SQ36 in favor of a 26. RAY


Ray the 26 is a great smoker . Heavier gauge metal than the 22 . Holds good Temps.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 17, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> That kettle looks so new, I reckon it still has puppy breath.


Never had a fire in it yet! I had a 22" that I was using but lacked room. So bought the 26" and home depot actually took back the 22" after a month's worth of use.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 17, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Never had a fire in it yet! I had a 22" that I was using but lacked room. So bought the 26" and home depot actually took back the 22" after a month's worth of use.



I think that is part of HD's return policy and good for you and HD.  
But yeah, just when you think a cooker is big enough to fit your needs, fate raises it's head and says otherwise.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 17, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I think that is part of HD's return policy and good for you and HD.
> But yeah, just when you think a cooker is big enough to fit your needs, fate raises it's head and says otherwise.


Yea I was surprised. Since I bought the 22" I ended up selling my pellet cooker buying the 26" and think im getting ready to grab a WSM for the longer pork butt smokes while I'm at Tball games


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 17, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> Yea I was surprised. Since I bought the 22" I ended up selling my pellet cooker buying the 26" and think im getting ready to grab a WSM for the longer pork butt smokes while I'm at Tball games



That sounds like a solid plan.  Of course, there's all sorts of controllers for the WSM like DigiQ etc.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 17, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> That sounds like a solid plan.  Of course, there's all sorts of controllers for the WSM like DigiQ etc.
> Yea I've seen a bunch of guys using different things. I'm kinda trying to go back old school and get away from all the tech and fancy cookers if ya know what I mean


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Apr 17, 2021)

I know what you mean.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> ready to grab a WSM for the longer pork butt smokes


That 26 will smoke that pork butt the same or better than a WSM . I do all my briskets on my 26 , and have a pork butt for Sunday going on the 26 . 
That being said , I have the 26 , a 22 Performer deluxe and a 14 " WSM . 
Now that I think about it , get the WSM and you should have kept the 22 .


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 17, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That 26 will smoke that pork butt the same or better than a WSM . I do all my briskets on my 26 , and have a pork butt for Sunday going on the 26 .
> That being said , I have the 26 , a 22 Performer deluxe and a 14 " WSM .
> Now that I think about it , get the WSM and you should have kept the 22 .


I know I wanted too. But my wife was complaining about too many grills and smokers. That's why I got rid of the pellet and took the 22" inch back. I have an old MES30 that I use in the winter to smoke with that sits all summer long. But when I had 5 sitting around it got to be a bit much for her evidently. Lol


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 17, 2021)

Well , you're set up for grilling and smoking with that 26 . Mine runs 8 to 10 hours at 250 ish using the snake method . 
Post up a cook .


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That 26 will smoke that pork butt the same or better than a WSM . I do all my briskets on my 26 , and have a pork butt for Sunday going on the 26 .
> That being said , I have the 26 , a 22 Performer deluxe and a 14 " WSM .
> Now that I think about it , get the WSM and you should have kept the 22 .


What size on the WSM would you suggest? I'd say I never cook for more than 12-14 people at one time and that's normally only a couple times a year? I was looking at the 18" but wasn't sure as far as ribs go how they would fit on the grates


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 18, 2021)

I have the 14 " . Mostly because I found it at Walmart New in the box for $99 dollars . I don't use it much , but it's a lot of fun to cook with and puts out good food . Maybe Chris can give you better advice than me . He has a 22 " WSM and a 26 " kettle . 

 gmc2003
 .
My advice right now would be use the 26 for a longer cook and see what you think . Chris will have some good input for you though .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 18, 2021)

When I first got my 26 I did a short run empty just to see how it was going to work . This is a short section I set up . It worked so good I extended the snake and put a brisket on .


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> When I first got my 26 I did a short run empty just to see how it was going to work . This is a short section I set up . It worked so good I extended the snake and put a brisket on .
> View attachment 493114


What temp did you hold with the snake like that? I held 225-250 like that in the 22. I bought the SNS and it pretty much did the exact same thing. Didn't really have a need for it more of a want kinda thing


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 18, 2021)

Mine likes 250 / 260 . I always add a small pile of lit charcoal away from the snake to make up for the meat when it goes on cold .


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 18, 2021)

Gotcha. I'm gonna do some jalapeno poppers later with some chicken thighs with the SNS


----------



## Buckeye02 (Apr 18, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Ok . I was wondering what the sns looked like in there size wise . No biggie .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 18, 2021)

Cool thanks . Fits fine . If I get one I'll get one for the 22 and use it in both .


----------



## johnb46804 (Apr 21, 2021)

TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> I know I wanted too. But my wife was complaining about too many grills and smokers. That's why I got rid of the pellet and took the 22" inch back. I have an old MES30 that I use in the winter to smoke with that sits all summer long. But when I had 5 sitting around it got to be a bit much for her evidently. Lol


I was in your shoes a couple years ago.  I love my 26, but I only really use it when I need more space or searing .  I’m using my Big Joe 2 for just about everything now days


----------

